# Has anybody heard of a dew claw on the rear paw?



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

I noticed a dew claw with nail on the rear paw of one foot but on the second 
back paw we have a nub with no nail?

I have never seen this before has anyone else? Is this a birth defect?

thanks


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Occasionally Maltese will have rear dew claws and usually they need to be surgically removed as they are often not as attached as the front ones are. Preston had both rear dew claws (he is from foreign lines) and so I had to have them removed because they would pose problems from not being as firmly attached as the front ones. You'll want to have a vet look at them though because sometimes they are attached firmly and are best to just leave them there, but like I said often times they need to be removed.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Sep 21 2009, 12:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832132


> Occasionally Maltese will have rear dew claws and usually they need to be surgically removed as they are often not as attached as the front ones are. Preston had both rear dew claws (he is from foreign lines) and so I had to have them removed because they would pose problems from not being as firmly attached as the front ones. You'll want to have a vet look at them though because sometimes they are attached firmly and are best to just leave them there, but like I said often times they need to be removed.[/B]


Thank you for your responce, I was concerned it was a birth defect and it ment something worse. He does not have front ones and in my wierd thinking........well lets leave it at that. LOL
Thanks again,
Nancy


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Micky has all four dewclaws. They don't seem to pose a problem. I just make sure to remind the groomer to cut the nails on them, since they seem to grow more. Probably since they don't touch the ground at all, they don't get worn down by the floor, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Rylee has them and they are not a problem.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Lola has them too on her hind legs...I asked the vet if they needed to be removed during her spay but she said that at 6 months, it would be considered an amputation and if they're not bothering her, we should just leave it. So far, no problems here! :biggrin:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

When I was breeding Lhasas, I had this crop up once on a male puppy. Only once in almost 30 years of breeding. I was startled as it looks so very strange, but we just removed them like the other dew claws at about 2 days of age. The owner of this puppies sire then told me that she knew that her male occassionally threw dew claws on the rear paw.

Odd.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Mercedes has them on her rear paws. She is having them removed during her spay. CONGRATS on the new baby!!! You really must post pics!

Cathy


----------

